# Bruneau Dunes State Park, Idaho



## grcooperjr

Hi Folks......

We just got back Sunday from one of our faviorite tripes of the year to​Bruneau Dunes State Park, Idaho​ 






 
This is a great place to go to in the high Desert of Idaho. A lot of GREAT fishing, hikeing and astromoney at the obsvertory.








​http://buyastrostuff.com/dons/images/Star-Party-Pics/Obs_Front_w_refractorBigThumb.jpgAnyway I took some pictures of our latest trip AT THIS LINK. 
A lot of folks have never seen the Snake River area of Idaho so it's kind of hard to explain. But most of the area is canyon lands and very fertile lava based farm lands in the areas surrounding the river.

Enjoy the pic’s.


----------



## ctfortner

Thanks for sharing Ray. Looks like a neat place. Never camped in the desert before. Weather should be right about this time of year. Love the pics.


----------



## grcooperjr

ctfortner said:


> Thanks for sharing Ray. Looks like a neat place. Never camped in the desert before. Weather should be right about this time of year. Love the pics.


 
It was a fun trip. Just about had every type of weather that you can have. we had our water freeze the first 2 nights as the temp dropped below 15 degs. The Days were over 60 for the most part and sunny. Going and coming we had snow to contend with as we crossed the Blue Mountain range on the Idaho/Oregon border. Spring time camping can be about anything you can imagine. Summer time, you really need AC. Last September it was 115 in the shade and 85 at night of course no humidity to speak of.


----------

